# BackYard wrestling GAME



## TallAdam85 (Oct 14, 2003)

THE BACKYARD WRESTLING GAME 
 came out last week And I got this game now 1-10 i give it 4-5. It is a big let down. This game could have been so much better but it is realy bad. The weapons go away and you think the create a player would be go but it is bad as well and not that many indepent wrestlers in it . 

SO I feel don't waste your money weight for smackdown hear comes the pain in the end of OCT


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

What system is this for? PS2?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 20, 2003)

ps2 and x box


----------

